# How are my plants looking?



## NorthernGuy (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm new to growing and my plants seem a little off colored. They are all less than a week old. What do you guys think? Thanks I appreciate the advice and help! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 5, 2015)

Here another pic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 5, 2015)

Another. Just having s problem posting them all at once 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 5, 2015)

Last one 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

They look beautiful. Congratulations on the start of a hobby you won't believe.

What kind of light is that and what kind of soil are they in?


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 5, 2015)

im using scotts potting soil and im using 100 watt cfls. I think its actually 26ish watts but it says "the power of 100 watts"


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

If you can get your hands on a T5 light they would do a lot better. Also, if your going to grow in soil you might as well get soil that is made for marijuana. Fox Farm ocean forest is a good one. Your plants may not do well in the scotts. I can almost promise they won't.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

I would stay away from Scott's and Miracle Grow everything--soil nutrients, additives.  Did the soil say anything like "feeds for 3 months or anything like that?  It is important to know exactly what soil you have them in.  

First off, you need way more light right away.  When we are talking about light for growing the equivalent wattage is not important, it is the actual wattage that matters, so you have 26 watts.  Just to give you an idea, for 10 plants, you are probably ultimately going to need around 1000W of light....and not CFLs.  If you were using CFLs you would need about 2000 watts.

I suggest that you do some basic reading so you know what you are going to need to take these plants to harvest.  You are at the very beginning and this is a four month process, with lots of pitfalls along the way.  Growing cannabis is not like growing tomatoes or flowers.  Just to give you an idea, you are going to need a dedicated space that you can control the environment in--a closet or a tent made for growing work well.  You are going to have to provide adequate light.  This mean a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft of light in the blue spectrum for vegging and 5000 lumens per sq ft  in the red spectrum for flowering.  A 26W CFLs puts out about 1600 lumens.  Because CFLs have such a low lumen to wattage rating, it makes them the most expensive, least efficient, and hottest of all the different kinds of lights that you can use to grow.  

You will also need good ventilation.  This means a good quality centrifuge type exhaust fan.  The fan serves 2 purposes--it helps cool the space and it brings in fresh air that the plants need.

Next you need good soil and nutrients.  I always recommend getting products formulated for cannabis.  You can make up your own soil mixtures, but this is timer consuming.  So many people buy soils already made up, like Fox Farm.  You are also going to want nutrients formulated for cannabis.  You will have to decide if you want to grow organic or non organic.  If you decide to go organic, everything you use for your plants must be organic.  With organics you do not need to pH your nute solution.  If you use synthetic nutrients, you are going to have to pH your nutrient solution. 

Growing is very satisfying and a wonderful hobby.  But like most hobbies, it is going to take an investment of money to do it right.  There is a reason that cannabis is expensive.  It is expensive and can be difficult to grow.  Every plant is going to require individual care and setting up a proper grow space that is going to yield something at the end of those 4 months is going to take money and knowledge.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 6, 2015)

I should have mentioned I'm only growing them inside another week. Them I'm moving them outdoors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

I do not believe that you are going to have time for them to finish.  It is really late in the season to start outdoor plants.  Generally plants meant to be grown outdoors are started in April or May.  I also would not put them outside that small.  They are way too fragile and too many things can kill them.  I would say they should be at least 3 weeks before you put them out.  They need at least some growth to them to be able to survive outdoors.


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 7, 2015)

Most of them are auto flowering strains and the rest have earlier finishing times such as early september. I also picked hardier strains for outdoors.


----------



## zem (Jul 7, 2015)

cute


----------



## giggy (Jul 9, 2015)

i figure you'll be pushing late nov, to early dec. on some. i live in the south and almost didn't get away with it. good luck and keep it green.


----------



## NorthernGuy (Jul 10, 2015)

Here is a new pic. Why are a few of my plants leaves drooping down? While the rest are fine? Am I over watering? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2015)

they are in the wrong soil. That soil could have moisture crystals that marijuana doesn't like. Cannabis needs a wet dry cycle. That soil keeps it too wet.


----------

